#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Arranging Text in Columns

## shawnna

I need help creating a formula for the following:

Original:
Doe, Jane - 456320

Output should be:
456320 - Doe, Jane

Please help!

----------


## davesexcel

Possibly,



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Ah!!!, I forgot to c1 has the formula


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## AlKey

Try this


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


v
*A*
*B*

*1*
Doe, Jane - 456320
456320 - Doe, Jane

----------


## shawnna

Thank  you, it WORKED!!!

----------

